# Second hand car



## Wayne-UK (Nov 2, 2009)

I know it's going to be expensive based on what I have read, but can anyone give a guide. Can I buy something reliable for £4000? Anyone know if there are long term rentals? Could this work out cheaper? Will be based near Athens


----------



## Napalm (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Wayne,

Not sure what type of car you would be looking at but for £4000 you could get a fairly decent car here in Greece. I think your best bet might be to try looking at Car.gr - ?????????????? A????????? - it's a bit like Automart in the uk.

Nathan


----------



## wigwam (May 28, 2009)

Second hand cars seem far more expensive here on Crete than they are in the UK. 

I have seen people spend €1000 on old bangers which would bearly fetch £150 in the UK.

If you can increase your budget slighty, it may be better to see if you can afford a brand new car - a Hyundai or something. It will be far better value in the long run as you, too, will benefit from inflated second hand values when you come to sell it.


----------

